# Maybe this is the sign to use



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

The good thing about this sign is you're not asking for a tip. In my mind tips are already implied. You can get these customized to whatever service you want to offer. The way I see it is you can't convince a non tipper to tip.

Also I don't like to verbally offer things to my customers so I think the sign does what it needs to do for me.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

I still like this one the best...


----------



## Phillyguy03 (Jun 21, 2017)

That's a great sign! Super professional


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> View attachment 146552
> 
> 
> The good thing about this sign is you're not asking for a tip.


But you're asking for 5 stars. You want them to think that's what your want? Pax will keep thinking stars are important to us. So no need to tip.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> But you're asking for 5 stars. You want them to think that's what your want? Pax will keep thinking stars are important to us. So no need to tip.


Well I didn't design it. It was customized though for every thing else.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Well I didn't design it. It was customized though for every thing else.


I'm just saying that every sign out there says "please rate me 5 stars".
So if you have a sign you're basically letting your pax know stars are important to you. 
I believe many use this as a way to not feel guilty about not tipping. They convince themselves that we're happy with our stars.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

It also sets passenger expectations that for us drivers to get five stars, we have to let them play their music, while providing chargers and aux cables.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm just saying that every sign out there says "please rate me 5 stars".
> So if you have a sign you're basically letting your pax know stars are important to you.
> I believe many use this as a way to not feel guilty about not tipping. They convince themselves that we're happy with our stars.


Well true but in order for them to tip they have to rate first. So the more ratings the more chance for a tip maybe?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> So the more ratings the more chance for a tip maybe?


Now THAT'S the DRider85 I've been waiting to see.

And, the colder the water (above freezing), the higher the tips, especially on these hot days.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I have had very good luck with this sign, nothing about stars just cash. I have also seen no negative impact on my rating.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I may have shot myself in the foot. Now people are using the aux and asking for one more than ever and playing the music on full blast. These people are wild. No tips!


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

If all you want are ratings, then just ask for ratings.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Never in a million years......


----------



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

I finally tried a sign this week (see below). Last week with no sign, I got 8 in-app tips and about $30 in cash tips. This week WITH the sign: 2 in-app tips and only $10 in cash! And I had some really entertaining rides with good, fun conversation and schlepped a few suitcases around as well. I honestly think signs of any kind that mention tipping turn the pax off to the idea. I had a rider a couple weeks ago say she intentionally DID NOT tip a driver b/c his sign was almost demanding one. Thoughts? I think my sign is pretty tame and not demanding at all.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

You may want to try stopping the message before the Please consider portion. That may help. It is more educational and does not really ask for one. Another thing to try is telling the pax to update the app because their are discounts available after it goes through. Not true of course, but updating will allow them to at least have the option to tip.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I like the sign,give it a little longer. Cheap scumbags will never tip no matter what you do for them, they have found a loophole in the rideshare service were it doesn't hurt them to not to tip, at least until we are all rating passengers accordingly. The sign is more for the People that don't know if they should be tipping (TKs legacy). When driving middle age to elderly riders if we're having a good conversation and they see the sign they more than likely will tip. It just doesn't leave any doubt that you know they know they should tip.


----------

